# Good op seed and hearloom seeds source



## upstateprepper (Nov 15, 2012)

Hello fellow preps I'm looking for a list of suppliers that fellow preppers have used to get open pollinated and heirloom seeds from. My group is in the process of opening a family friendly farm where preppers and non preppers can rent space 1/4 to acre to grow food on. We are setting it up as three levels of rent tied to their involvement the total do it your self ,the you plant we maintain plants you harvest then the we do it all and you harvest and if we harvest it's split 60/40. Also having a section to teach canning hot water and pressure canning class as well as two dry canning setups classes. Any suggestions folks or ideas??


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

Sounds pretty cool. Except, are you supplying the seeds? Are they allowed to fertilize? If so, with what? I know I wont use any Miracle Grow, etc. So if my plot would be next to someone who uses this, I wouldnt like that. Especially if I used organic seeds. Just a thought.
I believe there was a thread last week about good seed companies. Try to find someone local and maybe you guys could promote each other.


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

lilmissy0740 said:


> Sounds pretty cool. Except, are you supplying the seeds? Are they allowed to fertilize? If so, with what? I know I wont use any Miracle Grow, etc. So if my plot would be next to someone who uses this, I wouldnt like that. Especially if I used organic seeds. Just a thought.
> I believe there was a thread last week about good seed companies. Try to find someone local and maybe you guys could promote each other.


Your scared of fertilizer?

OP, Not sure why you want open pollinated here but check out Twilleys.


----------



## upstateprepper (Nov 15, 2012)

Lol no not scared of fertilizer. The land were using will be organic only no chems or pesticides and yes to the seeds and starter plants at cost... only allowing non gmo. Heirloom seed stock I don't want the gmo seeds to screw up the fields. Some are aggressive in nature so they are banned. We will have compost piles and mulch piles x-dollars per large wheelbarrow full. One of the parts of the plot agreement is that any over production will get donated to the local food banks n pantries that includes the 40% we get on the full care plots


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

This may help...

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f14/heirloom-seeds-15962/index3.html#post204816


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

upstateprepper said:


> Lol no not scared of fertilizer. The land were using will be organic only no chems or pesticides and yes to the seeds and starter plants at cost... only allowing non gmo. Heirloom seed stock I don't want the gmo seeds to screw up the fields. Some are aggressive in nature so they are banned. We will have compost piles and mulch piles x-dollars per large wheelbarrow full. One of the parts of the plot agreement is that any over production will get donated to the local food banks n pantries that includes the 40% we get on the full care plots


Do you realize that Hybrid does not equal GMO?

You can have organic hybrids as well as GMO OP's.

You realistically can't buy GMOs for the garden anyway.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

I go with BakerCreek www.rareseeds.com for my source.

However I see some issues wtih your "model". If I grow one kind of squash/pumpkin and someone in the plot near by is growing a different kind, you're most likely going to end up with cross polination. Anyone saving seeds will be in for a very big (and not pleasant) surprise the following year. Many other plants can cross too. You'd have to almost dicate one variety of a given plant each year to avoid or spend a lot of hands on time doing manual polination to keep the seeds true.


----------



## upstateprepper (Nov 15, 2012)

We are planning on controlling the seed


----------



## upstateprepper (Nov 15, 2012)

Oops sent too soon. We want to keep that at bay. Part of the reason for providing the seed n starters for the plots. We want to also teach the harvesting of true seeds we hope to encourage the long view of growing your own.


----------

